# Karten für die Angelwelt Berlin gewinnen!



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Oktober 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> * Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis zum 7. Oktober. Am 8. Oktober werden die Gewinner bekannt gegeben. Viel Glück *


Verdammt, dann habe ich das ja schon verpaßt. Nun weiß ich gar nicht, was ich schreiben soll


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Oktober 2019)

Tja, schon schade, aber vorbei ist vorbei.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. Oktober 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Verdammt, dann habe ich das ja schon verpaßt. Nun weiß ich gar nicht, was ich schreiben soll



Verdammt!!! Da war ich wohl etwas durcheinander. Ist ja Montag. Berichtige ich gleich. Danke!


----------



## summa4ever (28. Oktober 2019)

Mein Patenkind hat vor Kurzem mit dem Angeln angefangen und würde sich sicher sehr freuen, mit mir auf die Messe zu gehen.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte die Angelwelt Berlin auf gar keinen Fall verpassen um mit der angelbegeisterten Familie ein schönes Wochenende rund ums Hobby zu verbringen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Oktober 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Verdammt!!! Da war ich wohl etwas durcheinander. Ist ja Montag. Berichtige ich gleich. Danke!


Auch ich hasse Montag Morgen 
Danke dir


----------



## Kuddel1968 (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Angelwelt wird immer Größer und besser. Ich würde gern wieder dort stöbern, Neuheiten entdecken und bewährte Sachen einkaufen. Macht immer wieder Spaß dort.


----------



## RonTom (29. Oktober 2019)

Mahlzeit,

bisher war ich noch nie auf so eine große Messe und so langsam wirds Zeit. Mich interessiert vor allem das neue Daiwa "N'Zon" - Programm.

Grüße und viel Glück an alle die mitmachen.


----------



## ori1412 (29. Oktober 2019)

Da ich die Angelei in der letzten Zeit wieder etwas intensiviert habe und mich gerne über mobile Angelboote informieren würde, käme ein Besuch auf der Messe gerade richtig. Außerdem ist es für einen Angler spannend neue Technik(-en) und neues Zubehör sozusagen live zu erleben. Zu guter Letzt erwarte ich interessante Fachvorträge - auch als Angler sollte man auf dem Laufenden bleiben.

Auch von mir Petri Heil und viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## Angelfisk2019 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich war noch nie auf so eine große Messe und so langsam wirds Zeit.


----------



## misterzip57 (29. Oktober 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331957
> 
> 
> Aufgepasst und mitgemacht! Wir verlosen Karten für die Angelwelt Berlin. Die Messe findet vom 22. bis 24. November auf dem Messegelände Berlin statt. Starke Marken und Stars der Szene treffen dort aufeinander. Mehr Infos bekommt Ihr hier: https://www.boot-berlin.de/DieMesse/AngelWelt/
> ...


Ich war noch nie auf so einer großen Ausstellung, bin gespannt auf alles neue.


----------



## eden (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde mich sehr über die Karten freuen! Es ist bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis und es gibt viele Neuheiten zusehen! Allein schon wegen den Vorträgen möchte ich die Messe ungern verpassen!!


----------



## Schodde (30. Oktober 2019)

ich hab meinen sohn und meine freundin mit dem angeln infiziert und jetzt ist die angelwelt für uns ein jährliches event, wo wir immer hinmüssen


----------



## Floyta (30. Oktober 2019)

@Brandungsbrecher: also wenn ich das richtig lese, haste noch Zeit bis 7.NOVEMBER!! 

Warum ich gerne Tickets für die Messe hätte? Na ganz einfach, dieses Jahr reist extra mein Vater an und es wäre einfach klasse, wenn wir uns alles zusammen ansehen könnten. 

Grüße ans AB Team!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (31. Oktober 2019)

Floyta schrieb:


> @Brandungsbrecher: also wenn ich das richtig lese, haste noch Zeit bis 7.NOVEMBER!!
> 
> Warum ich gerne Tickets für die Messe hätte? Na ganz einfach, dieses Jahr reist extra mein Vater an und es wäre einfach klasse, wenn wir uns alles zusammen ansehen könnten.
> 
> Grüße ans AB Team!


Zu Spät!
Zuerst stand da Oktober ;-)


----------



## Keith84 (1. November 2019)

Warum ich Tickets brauche? ich werd da so schon viel zu viel Geld ausgeben da ich mir nen neues Echo fürs Boot holen möchte -> so spar ich mir wenigstens die Eintrittskosten... u wenn ich 2 gewinne kann sogar der Knirps mit....


----------



## fosiel (1. November 2019)

Weil es quasi um die Ecke ist und ich noch nie zur ner Angelmesse war


----------



## nawarthmal (1. November 2019)

Ich will mir dort unbedingt die Angelboote ansehen. Ich brauche Inspiration für meinen Eigenbau! Und meine Tochter soll bei Flyrus mal die Fliegenrute schwingen. Sie hält das Angeln nämlich für langweilig...


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2019)

Um zum Rute und Rolle Stand zu gelangen, und auch mal meine Freundin mitzunehmen, die ist ganz wild darauf dass @Georg Baumann ihr ein dickes, fettes Edding Autogramm aufs "t-shirt" malt!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. November 2019)

Also falls meine bisherigen Kommentare für die Teilnahme an der Verlosung nicht ausreichen sollten: ich hätte gerne auch 2 Karten, da ich zu der Zeit eh einen Angelkumpel in Berlin besuchen wollte :-D


----------



## JottU (2. November 2019)

Die Angelwelt Berlin steht schon in meinem Terminkalender. Da kämen Freikarten für meinen Kumpel und mich gerade recht um unser Messebudget etwas aufzubessern.


----------



## yukonjack (2. November 2019)

Ist die An/Abreise und 1x Übernachtung mit drin ?


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2019)

Also, ne´ Freikarte für die Bierbörse wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Also, ne´ Freikarte für die Bierbörse wäre mir lieber.


Wo gibt es die Börse-Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (4. November 2019)

An 27 Standorten deutschlandweit, Hamburg natürlich ausgeschlossen. Kann´ste googlen, Hartmut.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. November 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist die An/Abreise und 1x Übernachtung mit drin ?



Selbstverständlich nicht


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2019)

Das ist schade.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (8. November 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet! 

Das sind unsere glücklichen Gewinner: 
@Keith84 
@eden 
@Angelfisk2019 
@Schodde (1x3 Tickets)

Meldet euch via Unterhaltung bei mir bis spätestens Sonntag. Die Tickets bekommt ihr per Post zugestellt. Ich brauche also eure Adressen.


----------



## eden (11. November 2019)

Vielen herzlichen Dank! Adresse habe ich per Email geschickt


----------



## Keith84 (11. November 2019)

DAAANKE!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (11. November 2019)

@Keith84, @eden und @Schodde: Eure Mails habe ich erhalten. Die Tickets mache ich heute fertig, dann gehen sie auch gleich raus. 

Zu meinem "Erledigt-Glück" fehlt mir jetzt nur noch @Angelfisk2019! Du hast noch bis Mittag Zeit, dich bei mir zu melden. Ansonsten gehen die zwei Freikarten an den nächsten Boardie.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (11. November 2019)

Boardie Angelfisk2019 hat sich nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet. Das heißt, es sind zwei Freikarten für die AngelWelt Berlin übrig. 

@summa4ever, du bist unser nächster glücklicher Gewinner. Interesse? Dann meld dich via Unterhaltung bei mir. Du hast Zeit bis morgen 8 Uhr.


----------



## summa4ever (11. November 2019)

Vielen Dank, ich habe mich sehr gefreut, muss aber leider passen. Übers We sind andere Pläne geschmiedet und das betreffende Wochenende verplant worden. Viel Spaß dem nächsten glücklichen Gewinner!


----------

